# I Really Need Advice/Support!!!



## wavesgoodbye (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I joined because I really need support from others who understand my situation. Here's what has happened to me.

I was diagnosed with Graves disease the summer before my freshman year in college and then mid semester of my freshman year, my hyperthyroidism became so bad that my endo suggested radioactive iodine. I took the radioactive iodine and I became hypothyroid. I noticed by the end of freshman year that I wasn't the same person I was before. I stopped caring about my social life and worst of all, the "brain fog" was affecting my grades horribly!

In high school, I graduated with honors and was in the top 5% of my class (nearly 900 kids * large high school). I could always remember anything I read and studied well. Ever since I became hypothyroid (during my freshman year), school has become a hell for me. I go to class, but everything seems to go in and out. When I read, same * in and out. Being a science major, memorization is EVERYTHING! Now I am a semester away from graduating, but I'm terrified because I don't know if I'll be able to graduate due to my major GPA being under a 2.0 (major GPA is diff from overall GPA because it includes your classes related to your major only).

I told my doctor a year ago while I was a junior about my brain fog problems, which I had newly just learned about (I never knew people with hypothyroidism could have brain fog and just always wondered what was up with my loss of memory) and she said my levels were normal. Should I still have brain fog with normal levels?? Oh and I see my regular doctor for my hypothyroidism (she told me there was no need to see an endo and that she could do everything when I first went in for a referral to an endo near my university). Maybe only an endo can see why I still have brain fog with normal levels??

Anyways, I'm afraid I won't be able to graduate because I'd have to make a B in every single one of my classes (I'm taking all science classes this semester * all which go towards my major GPA) and I don't think I'll be able to do it because this brain fog is killing me!! Plus these are all advanced classes I'm taking! I'm also deathly afraid of telling my parents that I may not graduate...they don't know how bad my grades have been, assuming I've been making at least C's when quite a few times I've made D's in my science courses which is the reason for my low major GPA.

My parents just don't understand. They think I'm just "lazy" though I spend LOTS of time studying. In fact I usually only have enough time to hang out with friends once a month!! I just feel so alone and depressed. I know I'm not stupid though because I did so well in school before hypothyroidism! It's my disability to memorize things that's sending (what feels like) my life to hell!

If I don't graduate, I'll be the laughing stock of my whole extended family of overachievers. My parents, being super*competitive, would see me as a disgrace and be so disappointed with me. That is the worst feeling and is making me feel even more depressed/anxious! They already tell me that I'm "a lost cause" because I was pre*med and now obviously I'm not. They just don't understand hypothyroidism and brain fog. Imagine what they would think if I was unable to graduate!! The thought always brings me to tears thinking about it! I just feel so alone because no one close to me understands and that my life is over already...

Is there a way that the brain fog can be "cured"? 
Can hypothyroidism and it's brain fog count as a disability like ADHD for my university?

I just need some support and advice. Thank you for reading this. I know I ramble a LOT, but that's what I do when I freak out (which is often)!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wavesgoodbye said:


> Hi all,
> I joined because I really need support from others who understand my situation. Here's what has happened to me.
> 
> I was diagnosed with Graves disease the summer before my freshman year in college and then mid semester of my freshman year, my hyperthyroidism became so bad that my endo suggested radioactive iodine. I took the radioactive iodine and I became hypothyroid. I noticed by the end of freshman year that I wasn't the same person I was before. I stopped caring about my social life and worst of all, the "brain fog" was affecting my grades horribly!
> ...


Hi and welcome. What tests have you had? Have you had TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4??

What thyroxine med are you on and how much? Your brain cannot function w/o sufficient thyroxine replacement. Sounds like you may benefit from some T3 if you are not already on it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hi and welcome. What tests have you had? Have you had TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4??
> 
> What thyroxine med are you on and how much? Your brain cannot function w/o sufficient thyroxine replacement. Sounds like you may benefit from some T3 if you are not already on it.


wavesgoodby,

Good advice from Andros * when were your last labs?

If you have any post them along with ranges. Your GP is most likely treating you based on TSH which is a thyroid screening test and not meant to determine dose from. Your symptoms are definitely pointing toward needing additional replacement and if your GP won't agree or run the proper tests then you'll need to go to a different doctor.


----------



## wavesgoodbye (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for replying!

I'm on synthroid 175mcg, my blood tests are every 6 months, and they test for TSH only I think. I don't have the lab results. What tests should I ask my doctor to run?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wavesgoodbye said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> I'm on synthroid 175mcg, my blood tests are every 6 months, and they test for TSH only I think. I don't have the lab results. What tests should I ask my doctor to run?


That is a rather high dose of 
Synthroid which leads me to think you are not converting T4 to T3 very well. Most of us Graves' patients do not convert well I have noted over the years and years of being on forums and boards.

Okay.........you must get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs tests all at one time. We need the ranges with the results when you get them for different labs use different ranges.

The Frees are the unbound hormone. Unbound hormone is available for cellular uptake. The Totals(T4 and T3)are bound, unbound and reverse hormone. Impossible to even guess what percentage of hormone is your "active" hormone.

I know you don't need more to study but here is a good site to learn about the different thyroid lab tests..........

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wavesgoodbye said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> I'm on synthroid 175mcg, my blood tests are every 6 months, and they test for TSH only I think. I don't have the lab results. What tests should I ask my doctor to run?


That's the dosage for approx a 225 person, while dosage car vary depending on absorption rates * if you are heavier that 225 it may not be enough.

Are you taking it at least 1 hour before eating and 3*4 hours away from any iron or calcium supplements?

The best thing to do is get the FT*4 and FT*3 tests run.


----------



## wavesgoodbye (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I will make sure to ask my doctor for those tests next time I see her and post my results. I don't know how long that'll be though because right now I can't afford going to the doctor because my health insurance requires out of pocket full pay for the first $4000. I also do take the med before eating, but I don 't take calcium or iron supplements. Should I be taking those? If so, how much? Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wavesgoodbye said:


> Ok, I will make sure to ask my doctor for those tests next time I see her and post my results. I don't know how long that'll be though because right now I can't afford going to the doctor because my health insurance requires out of pocket full pay for the first $4000. I also do take the med before eating, but I don 't take calcium or iron supplements. Should I be taking those? If so, how much? Thanks!


My comment was meant to mean if you take them already you need to take them away from your replacement.

You can get labs run for $85 from www.healthcheckUSA.com
The Thyroid Panel 2 with TSH has both FT4 and FT3 plus TSH and if you use discount code 12345 it covers the draw fee. You can take a copy of these labs with you the next time you have an appointment or send your doctor a copy if you are requesting a dosage change.


----------



## wavesgoodbye (Mar 7, 2010)

I will definitely post them when I get my next results. Thank you so much!!!


----------

